# Umm...I can read people's blogs without being logged in!



## Solitude (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't know where else to post this, but I noticed that *I can read people's blogs without being logged in as a member.* Also, I noticed that some people who used to have their blogs protected are wide open. I just wanted to let everyone know. Has anyone else noticed this? I hope there isn't already a thread on this. 

I haven't been complaining about the new site...I actually like it overall, but this is kind of a privacy issue! I'm also annoyed that there is no longer the option to completely remove a blog post from this site instead of just "deleting" it. I can still see my deleted blogs, and I don't understand whether other members can see them or not.


----------



## DivaD04 (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't know that, hopefully someone can chime in with any answers. Maybe talking to Nikos or any admins...they may know what's up with this.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello Solitude,

Thanks for letting me know about this. 

Everyone has the ability to remove blog posts but not delete them. This means that you can remove the content but not from the database. This is used to make sure that we have a record of what has been written should a very nasty dispute starts. Access to this information is restricted to Beverly and myself and we have yet to use any of that information - which is great.

Now I have closed all the blogs from public view. Only subscribed members can view that information. I am going to ask the question on whether you want me to keep them open so that you can have your own public blog - you can always make your blog private. (Poll coming up soon).

Thanks again for letting me know.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for the prompt reply, Nikos!


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 13, 2010)

The other thing is why has the blog button been removed that others cannot see that blogs are also apart of the forum.


----------



## brg240 (Sep 14, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> Hello Solitude,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about this.
> 
> ...


I can see how that's good but that is slightly unnerving but I guess if the CEO of google was right "_*If you have something that you don't want anyone to know, maybe you shouldn't be doing it in the first place*_."


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 27, 2010)

People, pardon my ignorance, but I can NOT find the place that he says to go because he won't be answering private messages. All I want to do is delete (or whatever is next best a blog).  I do NOT see how to accomplish this though i see ALLLL these other buttons to do stuff with a blog.

Can somewhere just GIVE ME THE LINK to troubleshooting or whatever it is called?

Thank you, geezh.


----------

